
Chomski virtual machine - networked
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chomski
======
guard-of-terra
The name is to loud for what we see. And why is it a virtual machine? It has
to work with actual words (e.g. tell noun from verb) to even aim at its name.

------
contingencies
_It currently does not support unicode strings, since the current
implementation uses standard C character arrays_

... err, just a tiny issue!

